# Favorite Weapons (fallout 3)



## Loarx12 (Jan 19, 2009)

please feel free to tell us witch is your favorite wepon and why 
I.E
hunting rife:
Pros:
lots of ammo 
very commen and easy to repair
does decent damage and crits on it almost always kill
good range
rather accurate
takes time to break
Cons
pain to reload
single shot!!!!!


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2009)

The Lincoln Rifle!
Next to that, would have to be Hunting Rifle. :3


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 19, 2009)

I would have to say the scoped .44.
Pros:
Good damage.
a decent balance between sniper and action capability. Ie: zooms but can be easily used from the hip.
Cons: 
ammo is not as common as others.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm with Newf.

Lincoln's Repeater, followed closely by either the Xuanlong Assault Rifle or Blackhawk.

Experimental MIRV for the lulz.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Jan 19, 2009)

Lincoln's Repeater, then the Alien Blaster/Firelance, then maybe.. ummm... .. there was another but I dont remember


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2009)

It's all about the classics.

Wattz 2000 Laser Rifle, Wattz 1000 Pistol, and Magneto-Laser Pistol:
http://fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3002
Winchester P94 Plasma Rifle:
http://fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2527
DKS-501 Sniper Rifle:
http://fallout3nexus.com/downloads/images/1170-1-1228837756.jpg
Sig Sauer 14mm:
http://fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2592

In Vanilla Fallout, I used the Terrible Shotgun and Lincoln's Repeater the most.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 19, 2009)

man i missed the wattz stuff... 

fallout 3 specific my favorite weapon has to be a nuka grenade. i went through the quest line to collect all the nuka cola for the chick but said "screw you, im making bombs out of this shit!" lol. considering that a nuka grenade is almost as effective as a mini nuke its a pretty nasty piece of equipment, and it doesnt weigh you down like a big bertha launcher either.

hrmm.... you guys are making me want to play the piece of crap again. honestly not that great of a game but its not so horrible that it doesnt have plenty of fun moments.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 19, 2009)

i havent played it much but i watched my brother the plasma rifle thing looked cool but if i could have afforded it i would have goten the rock it loncher thing just to try shooting random junk.


----------



## Estidel (Jan 20, 2009)

Railway rifle.

Pros:
Novelty
Cons:
You're playing Fallout 3 oh god.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 20, 2009)

weapons like the railway rifle and the rock it launcher were examples of how bethesda took the GREAT idea of hand built weapons and utterly ruined it with rather useless cheesy weaponry. where weapons like the nuka grenade and the shiskabob were examples of how cool it could be, i had a mod idea for "real junk weapons" but i got distracted as i often do.....


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 20, 2009)

The combat shotgun always brings a bloody mess and that low explosion after that happens outside of VATS is nice when some asshole raider knocks down half your health


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm favourite weapons would have to be the Nuka grenade and Lincon's rifle. I only wish it was abit easier to make the Nuka Grenades without cheating 

And that nuke launcher now and then just for the pretty fireworks.


----------



## captaindrakon (Jan 26, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> The Lincoln Rifle!
> Next to that, would have to be Hunting Rifle. :3



I concur.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jan 26, 2009)

The Railway rifle is fun, quite funny nailing heads to walls.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jan 30, 2009)

Combat Shotgun fo sho.


----------



## Madness (Jan 30, 2009)

The Combat Shotgun and Chinese Assault Rifle are easily my favourite two Weapons in the game.


----------



## Meadmoon (Jan 30, 2009)

Rock-it Launcher.
Load it with nothing but teddy bears.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 1, 2009)

the hunting rifle i havent found any other good weapons


----------



## MistahFixIt (Feb 1, 2009)

Melee - Shishkebab. Undoubtedly. Flaming sword of death just appeals to me in some perverse way.

Small Guns - I'm gonna go with the scoped .44, though the Dart Gun is worthy of a giggle or two.

Energy Weapons - Protectron's Gaze. Easily my favorite close-quarters weapon.

Explosives - Nuka Grenade. Too bad making them requires my precious supply of Nuka Quantums...

Big Guns - It's no contest. Rock-It Launcher all the way.


----------

